# problema dvd

## micio

Ciao a tutti, è un pò di tempo che non riesco a montare i dvd che masterizzo mentre gli stessi dvd vanno tranquillamente su winzozz. Se il dvd è originale o masterizzato ma non dalla mia gentoo va tranquillamente.

dal dmesg ho ricavato questo log ma proprio non so che fare.

```
attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

```

Qualcuno ha avuto questo problema? suggerimenti?

Micio!

----------

## gutter

La butto li: overburn?

----------

## micio

no no, i dvd non sono pieni fino all'orlo, di solito non supero manco i 3 gb... altre idee?

Micio!

----------

## micio

Scusate se rimando in alto il topic, ma continuo ad avere questo problema e proprio non so come fare e non so neppure come debuggare... 

Ragionandoci sopra ho pensato che potrebbe essere un problema riguardante la masterizzazione, cioè che viene usata un'opzione che poi non permette al pc di montare correttamente il dvd, però su windows (sulla stessa macchina)  lo monta tranquillamente quindi potrebbe anche essere che manca qualcosa nella fase di mount del dvd. 

Hal potrebbe influire?? (sia nel mount che nella masterizzazione)

Io non so proprio che pesci prendere  :Sad: 

Micio!

----------

## koma

ho idea che  centrino le tue impostazioni di masterizzazione... perchè non fai un giro in k3b o cos'altro usi per masterizzare e ci elenchi le modalità?  :Wink: 

----------

## HoX

Io fino a poco fa avevo un bel problema con il dvd... quando lo usavo mi rallentava il sistema rendendolo inutilizzabile, nn riuscivo a masterizzare nulla (o meglio, non al primo tentativo, ma dopo 16/17 tentativi ci sono riuscito)... alla fine ho aggiornato il kernel e ora va che e' una meraviglia.

prova a controllare quello

----------

## magowiz

Hai per caso aggiornato a k3b 1.0.4 ? Con i dvd masterizzati precedentemente va tutto bene?

----------

## micio

Scusate il ritardo nella risposta ma sono stato molto impegnato con il lavoro; come qualcuno avrà notato ho anche un problema con xorg che non parte pi+ dopo l'aggiornamento. 

Comunque tornando al problema del dvd, come programma di masterizzazione uso gnomebaker, non mi va molto di installare k3b perchè si porta dietro mezza kde, quindi caro magowiz ovviamente non ho aggiornato a k3b 1.0.4.

Non credo che sia un problema di kernel, ha sempre funzionato. Mi pare che abbia smesso di funzionare a dovere dal giorno in cui ho tolto xp per mettere vista in dual boot e dovetti fare un mezzo pastrocchio con i dischi al boot, ora praticamente il bootloader (grub) sta sul primo disco (hda) ide invece che sul primo disco sata che viene visto come sda e la sequenza di boot vede prima questo disco sata infatti per avviare grub devo premere ESC al test della ram per far uscire il menù di boot del bios.

Non so se questa storiella c'entri qualcosa... ripeto, la cosa curiosa è che i dvd funzionano su altri sistemi, mentre i dvd fatti da altri sistemi funzionano perfettamente anche su questo.

Micio!

----------

## magowiz

non è che potresti postarci il contenuto di fstab perlomeno per la riga riguardante il lettore su cui non riesci a montare il disco?

Così almeno eventualmente iniziamo ad escludere un errore in quel file.

----------

## micio

/etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hdc       /mnt/cdrom      iso9660     user,noauto,ro      0        0
> 
> 

 

ma credo sia ok, sul tipo di filesystem ho provato a mettere anche udf e auto, ma nn cambia nulla...  mi sento frustrato   :Sad: 

Micio!

----------

## magowiz

 *micio wrote:*   

> /etc/fstab
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> /dev/hdc       /mnt/cdrom      iso9660     user,noauto,ro      0        0
> ...

 

la cosa più opportuna da mettere è auto sul tipo di filesystem così funziona sia con udf che iso, comunque la riga di fstab dovrebbe essere a posto così, non c'è niente di anomalo.

----------

## micio

già... secondo me è proprio vista ke porta sfiga  :Smile: 

poi come se nn bastasse non va manco più l'interfaccia grafica... se continua così formatto a breve

Micio!

----------

## magowiz

 *micio wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, è un pò di tempo che non riesco a montare i dvd che masterizzo mentre gli stessi dvd vanno tranquillamente su winzozz. Se il dvd è originale o masterizzato ma non dalla mia gentoo va tranquillamente.
> 
> dal dmesg ho ricavato questo log ma proprio non so che fare.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

cercando un po' su google sul tuo primo messaggio d'errore ho trovato che potrebbe essere un problema del filesystem, 

http://www.patoche.org/LTT/disk/00000163.html

quindi magari può essere un bug di gnome-baker , o meglio può essere che passi argomenti "sbagliati" a growisofs, hai mai provato con programmi alternativi tipo (visto che usi gnome) brasero o nautilus-cd-burner? Una buona idea sarebbe provare direttamente da riga di comando così perlomeno sei sicuro che non vengano passati argomenti strani a growisofs. A tal proposito c'è un howto che spiega come fare : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_DVD:Burn

----------

